
Ask HN: What do you have on your desk? - hsxd
What&#x27;s on everyone&#x27;s desk here? Personal or work desk, or wherever you code! Do you use any items that help you focus and&#x2F;or improve your work?
======
DanBC
A monitor, a TV, an Xbox360, an Xbox One, a Wii, a PS2, a non-working SNES[1],
all the power bricks for those, a Dell laser printer, a keyboard, a Dreamcast
keyboard, a fan, a silver-plated brass tin, an obsidian arrow head, a
telescope, some cables, a Korg kaoscillator 2, a Yamaha QY8, a pack of water
balloons, some books about patient safety, some books about QI and health,
some cards about creative problem solving, a bottle of spray sunscreen, a
bowl, a cup that needs to be washed, some pencils, some pens, some notebooks.

It's a bit chaotic.

------
stevekemp
Home desk has some speakers, a monitor/mouse/keyboard, and a random assortment
of daily-life stuff:

* Hand-cream.

* A pair of watches.

* Coffee mugs (3!)

* Pens / paper.

* Picture our my son.

* Some esp8266 development boards.

* My phone & a kindle.

In the draws beneath my desk I have random electrical components, sorted into
neat boxes, paperwork, passport, CF Flash cards, card-reader, SDR reciever,
and similar USB-based accessories I need nearby but not constantly plugged in.

------
yulaow
The standard part: laptop, mouse, second screen, a led lamp (capable of
switching from intense blue light to warm beige light) and a printer

I keep also a very big ring notebook, a lot of pens (I hate to get up in the
middle of a thought to look for one) and a set of 32 colors markers for when I
need to make some schema or uml diagrams on paper.

------
Samon
I aim for a minimalistic work environment... So 3x monitors, wireless keyboard
and mouse, speakers and my desk phone. My PC is down on the floor underneath,
and I've gone 'slightly overboard' on the cable management to keep it as neat
and tidy as possible.

------
jtusin
A mug but it does not hold water. Instead, it is filled with cheap, swag pens
from trade shows. I never cease to collect them and fill my mug. I constantly
lose pens and expensive, ornamental pens would be a pure waste of my hard-
earned cash.

------
araxhiel
The usual

\- Laptop

\- Monitor

\- Keyboard

\- Mouse

\- Docking Station

\- Desk Trays (with several documents)

\- Phone

\- A little Lion (made of clay, I guess) that serves as reminder about why I
do what I do (see that The Simpsons episode about Maggie's missing photos)

Besides that, as I have enough free space I also have mi backpack placed near
the telephone. Oh! And also my cellphone.

------
Jeremy1026
Laptop, monitor, keyboard, mouse. Mac mini serving as a small server for test
operations. A stack of NYT crossword puzzles. My lunchbox and some snacks. A
light saber, a flashy light foam stick thing, and a 30-minute hourglass.

------
kspy
* MBP * usb fan * two monitors * noise-cancelling headphones * 2 spare keyboards (magic keyboard & das keyboard) * fidget spinner * pen & notepad * a few books to reference * wireless phone charger

------
modzu
not my monitor! having an adjustable arm nets a little extra real estate in
addition to being able to position it however u want.

and sticky notes. lots of sticky notes.

------
satsuma
from in front of me to on my sides:

* laptop w/ dock, keyboard, mouse, second monitor, power supply, etc.

* desk phone

* personal cell phone

* raspberry pi with its own set of keyboard and mouse

* empty dr. pepper bottle

* ibuprofen bottle

* styrofoam cup full of writing utensils, hand tools, and other misc. items that are vaguely pen-sized

* time lapse camera

* magnetic screw holder

* various empty boxes

* motherboard in box for RMA

* computer case, currently gutted

* power supply

* processor and heatsink

* boxed keyboard/mouse combo for a new user

* notepad

needless to say, i do not keep a tidy desk. should really work on that

------
FightingTaco
MacBook Pro, monitor, wireless keyboard/mouse, USB-C adapter (thanks,
MacBook), and a water bottle. Pretty simple.

------
cabotsocial
A laptop, cables, mouse, water bottle, a few notepads and penholder :)

------
tbihl
A Panasonic toughbook cf-53, a pen, a binder, a notebook, and 6 folders.

------
chris__butters
iMac with an extra monitor, keyboard and mouse, notebook, sticky notes, water
bottle and a tub of almonds for snacks.

Temporarily have a fan too due to weather at the minute.

------
tmaly
Piles of paperwork and books

~~~
LarryMade2
Same here, the busier I get the deeper the pile, and its pretty deep right
now.

